# Preparing for Licensure and Ordination Exams



## Brother John

"Preparing for Licensure and Ordination Exams" Syllabus/Study Skills
Bryan Chapell and Jim Meek

Has anyone used this book to study?

Does anyone know of any other study outlines for licensure and ordination exams?


----------



## PointingToChrist

I, too, have this guide and am working toward licensure. From a quick glance at the guide, it seems very comprehensive, and at the very least would improve our knowledge of faith and Scripture even if it resulted in exam failure.

I don't know about other presbyteries, but my pastor (the chairman of the committee that examines candidates) says to study the Westminster Standards.


----------



## Wayne

Here, read this : 

PCA Historical Center: The History Behind the RPCES, by George P. Hutchinson

That'll help with a good bit of your modern presbyterian history.


----------



## Covenant Joel

I've got a few resources on my blog: Ordination Prep | joelws.com

I'm still working to create audio resources for the material (the idea being that I can listen to it at various times when I can't study by reading or writing). I also have some Word docs of resources that might be helpful to you if you want to send me your email address in a PM or just contact me through my site.


----------



## cmarehart

*Is that book available as a single PDF, Wayne?*

Hi Wayne, it appears from that page that the document is only available in the form of separate PDFs for each chapter. Is that really the case, or is there a way to get one PDF for the whole book? Just curious if I am missing something. No problem if it does not exist. Thanks.



Wayne said:


> Here, read this :
> 
> PCA Historical Center: The History Behind the RPCES, by George P. Hutchinson
> 
> That'll help with a good bit of your modern presbyterian history.


----------



## Kevin

Yes, use it. Your C & C committee is probably using it.

Also there is a couple of good flash card sets available online.


----------



## Brother John

Kevin where would I be able to find the flash card sets you mention?


----------



## Covenant Joel

Brother John said:


> Kevin where would I be able to find the flash card sets you mention?



User: joshuasethanderson9


----------

